# You know the scariest part about this?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Willie Green is going to be starting for the rest of the season... again.

Eddie Jordan loves to go small, Elton Brand is in the doghouse despite playing well, and Eddie Jordan has fallen in love with Willie Green (just like every other coach he's had).

Green is the type of player where even when he's producing at a high level offensively he's not providing much of anything else. He's not rebounding, he's not assisting (38 minutes the other night with 1 assist where he played a large number of minutes at the point), and he's sure as hell not playing good defense. Fortunately for him for you to play for Eddie Jordan all that matters is scoring points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm saying this every year, but I still have no idea why Willie Green is a starter in this league. He is below average offensively and he isn't anything to write home about defensively either. Yet for some reason he is getting all those minutes once again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

AI is your starter


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Willie Green is going to start in the back court with Iverson.

This is just reading between the lines because Eddie Jordan makes every decision that is wrong. Worst coach in the NBA.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't think so, although my pipe dream of AI taking Green's minutes isn't actually going to happen.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Willie Green is going to start in the back court with Iverson.
> 
> This is just reading between the lines because Eddie Jordan makes every decision that is wrong. Worst coach in the NBA.


Never was or never will be a fan of him. I cant understand how they dont get this coach thing right


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The whole search for a coach process was frustrating.

You mean we go a few seasons frustrated with Mo Cheeks, and then we actually land a coach who is worse? Then Jordan holds press conferences that basically reveal that he has no idea what happened on the floor just minutes prior. The main reason he got this job was because he was Ed Stefanski's friend, and it was obvious he was going to be the next Sixers coach the moment the Wiz fired him.

The Sixers didn't need to bring back Iverson, they needed to bring back Pat Croce.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You right about that one. Ed Snider is a genius. Hows them Flyers doing? Do they even matter anymore


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

What's really scary is that Stefanski said that they never talked to Iverson about what could happen to his minutes/starting when Williams comes back. That was exactly what happened in Memphis.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He really said that? Wow.

I made a great effort to avoid hearing Ed Stefanski talk.


----------

